# Graftobian HD Palette? Freelancers HELP pls..



## mhtinkerbell (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi,
 Just wondering which graftobian HD Palette yall thought would be best or most used in a freelance kit? It comes in cool, nuetral and warm...ive heard warm is the most common undertone people have but im not sure...of course id eventually love to buy all three but I dont really have that much money so I thought id ask Yall's advice...thanks.


----------



## mhtinkerbell (Nov 3, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got the warm palette and so far it's been ok with most my models/clients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I think it will be fine as along as you have maybe a few more foundations in your kit to cover those with cool or neutral undertones. IMO though, it is a great starter palette!


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 3, 2009)

try Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist - Film, Video, Photography the author gives exact numbers of each palette.


----------



## mhtinkerbell (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I had already ordered a nuetral palette mostly for myself...now im wondering if i made a mistake or should return.  In revlon cs im in between ivory and buff...i can wear buff but sometimes i feel it doesnt match perfect...in mac i can wear nw15 but i even feel sometimes its a tad too dark...i can pull it off but again i just dont feel its perfect.


----------



## ModelBoy (Nov 9, 2009)

First off, let me just say, I despise Graftobian for anything but stage.  Way too heavy/cakey/masky, and I've tried, and worked with professionals who just could not get it to work.  But anyways...

You're probably better off ordering singles.  Seriously.  I ordered the warm palette for a stage gig I did, assuming that 1.) the depth progression would be steady, and 2.) they would have more a yellow undertone.  Wrong in both cases.  The shades started off with a near ivory, progressed into about 2-4 fair shades, then about 10 olives, and 10 ethnics.  Not at all what I wanted for an all Caucasian cast.  And the undertones ranged from, dare I say, white cast, to olive, to green, to pink, with only two to three having a true pale yellow.  One person was about the second shade in (forget the number), but has dark circles under his eyes and some deep discolorations.  So I moved to the next shade lighter, and on his skin, it was about 4 shades lighter than the other, and gave him reverse racoon eyes and white blotches all over his face.  Needless to say, it was also impossible to blend out (because of the consistency), and I had to start all over.  Ridiculous  Although I haven't tried it myself, judging from what I've seen, you're better off going with Neutral, which actually looks warmer than the Warm palette. I go with Rae Morris's philosophy of matching foundation to chest color (if it's shown) rather than neck (won't go into the why here), and most, except for about 5% of clients, have a yellow tone in their body coloring, or will benefit from it, as yellow undertones can bring life to both yellow and pink undertoned clients, while pink undertoned foundation will make yellow undertoned clients older and tired.  Purely recommendation, check out other palettes.  Depending on what medium you'll be working with, check out Cinema Secrets and RCMA.  Good luck!


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been debating about purchasing Graftobian. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Nov 10, 2009)

this is my palette. I'm very satisfied with it, I don't use all colours, mostly 2nd(rosacea cheeks) & 4th (undereye circles) colors. (pls don't tell me to use green one for red cheeks!)
It's creasing a bit (undereye). definitely better than mac SS concealer.
got my bless


----------



## mhtinkerbell (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, I decided to test out my nuetral palette....mind u I have to 5 sample palette and im pretty happy  w it... I mix two colors for a perfect match and since im not needing totally heavy coverage I add a drop of my olay moisturizer and it looks awesome...to me it melts into my skin. then I just set it with my mac mineralize natural or even studio fix powder...heaven.  I might order the 5 sample warm palette just to try it out also.. but thank for yalls advice.


----------



## slick (Nov 10, 2009)

Not sure if you're talking about the Super Palettes.....but I agree with the others, you're probably better off getting the a few of the 5 pan palettes. As listed above (KJ Bennetts site), the Warm 1 & 2 and Neutral 1 & 3 palettes would be a good start.  Maybe throw in a Cool palette as well.  Mix, mix, mix!!!


----------

